# FMA in Spartanburg, South Carolina?



## Brian Johns (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm posting on behalf of a friend who, in turn, has a relative in Spartanburg, South Carolina.

Are there any FMA schools in the Spartanburg area?

Any recommendations/help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Brian :yinyang:


----------

